# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Plantas Frutales de Vivero Cajamarca

## roger2011

*Plantas:* Frambuesas, Arandanos, Paltas, Lucumas, aclimatadas en el valle de Cajamarca, Vivero Huacariz. *Variedad:* Biloxi, Heritage, Hass, Fuerte, Seda, Beltran *Precio:* A tratar. *Celular* (RPC) - Whatsapp: 968749020 y 932912553
email: ventas@viverohuacariz.com *http://www.viverohuacariz.com*Temas similares: Artículo: Vivero ofrece diversidad de frutales al público en general Se busca Vivero plantones frutales tropicales VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Plantones de diferentes frutales - Vivero Artículo: Reactivan viveros en Cajamarca y producen 800,000 plantones de frutales y forestales

----------

